# Cheapestnatostraps



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

Some time has passed since anyone talked about cheapestnatostraps so i thought it'd be ok to ask again

Anyone deal with them recently? Thoughts on quality?

What about the length? I hate when the nato is too short and the end just sticks up missing the critical inch it needs to get back in the keeper.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

I would search the plethora of threads on this website. You will be able to come to a conclusion based on said threads.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a 7.5" wrist and need 12" natos, 11" natos end up sticking up and not looping... your better off getting them from crownandbuckle or maratac


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I got a distressed leather Zulu strap from them and love it. I have an 8.5-inch wrist and it lays down nicely for me, though in that style it has a second PVD loop that lays the strap down.

Somewhat off-topic: Check out their instagram page. It includes a photo of Sofie, the owner of cheapestnato, who is kind of a babe. Do they kill the ugly females in Sweden or something?


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

thomasp said:


> I would search the plethora of threads on this website. You will be able to come to a conclusion based on said threads.


Thanks, i already tried. Most posts i saw go back to 2013 and 2014. Thought it was worth a revival now. I've also emailed them for the length and will report back.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got a distressed leather Zulu strap from them and love it. I have an 8.5-inch wrist and it lays down nicely for me, though in that style it has a second PVD loop that lays the strap down.
> 
> Somewhat off-topic: Check out their instagram page. It includes a photo of Sofie, the owner of cheapestnato, who is kind of a babe. Do they kill the ugly females in Sweden or something?


Yeah i saw the pic of her. She is a babe. But feel like i should be getting a nato from an old man who's got war stories.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It includes a photo of Sofie, the owner of cheapestnato, who is kind of a babe. Do they kill the ugly females in Sweden or something?


LOL!!! sweden doesn't have ugly women i think....


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought perlon straps from them. No complaints.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It includes a photo of Sofie, the owner of cheapestnato, who is kind of a babe. Do they kill the ugly females in Sweden or something?


Kind of a babe? That chick is wicked hot! I want to live where you live because dang, the women must be unreal.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Bought a bunch from her recently. I've got 6.5 wrists and don't like to loop so I shortened all the straps I got so I can't comment on length. I can say that shipping took forever, 7 weeks. I got the confirmation email and notice of shipping very quickly (when I finally got the package, I noticed the postmark was from the day after I placed my order so the owner does indeed process and ship quick) but the Swedish and then USPS took their sweet time in delivering.


----------



## Marceli (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi!!!
I just got a rubber band for my Rolex watch. it's not too expensive for the great quality!! i loved it!
give it a try! You can search the web page so you can see details and specifications for your watch.
rubberb.com


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

+1

Posting in the forum we created for straps and bracelets would be nice as well. Thread moved.


----------



## kimmop (Mar 19, 2015)

Ordered a bunch for test a couple weeks back. No complaints, quality looks on par with price, or even above.


----------



## Kenng (Jun 9, 2014)

Bought a bunch of nylon nato and leather nato straps all are great quality. Shipping usually take around 2 weeks or so. I bought some perlon but found them to be to stiff.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I recommend the website too. Bought a couple straps with her (Sofie) last year.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

Bought five straps from them back in February. Shipping to Australia took about three weeks. I bought the Premium NATOs. Excellent quality, perhaps the best I've seen. Theses straps have a slight stiffness to them, which I prefer to some flimsy NATOs that I've bought in the past. And their pricing blows the competition out of the water. 
Sofie was great to deal with, responded promptly to my email enquiries. I'll be buying all of my NATOs from her in future. Highly recommended.


----------



## ysvoon (Sep 26, 2014)

I got a few leather straps from her last year. Quality is fair for the price . Haven tried their Nylon straps yet. BUt will give them a try again once my current 1s fail.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Bought a couple of RAF style off their website last month. Great quality, and they arrived stateside within two weeks. Sofie's great to deal with.


----------



## garvine (Sep 14, 2015)

teeritz said:


> Bought five straps from them back in February. Shipping to Australia took about three weeks.


How quickly did you get a confirmation email? Ordered over the weekend. I know its not quite Monday morning in Sweden now, but I was kind of hoping a something. Just a little anxious as I will be flying off in 2 weeks for a vacation and kind of want to use them in my travels. Fingers crossed it is a bit quicker than 3 weeks.


----------



## meisterfoo (Oct 23, 2015)

that's some relief. still waiting on mine order 15 days after confirmation and am getting quite antsy as I don't quite like the stock strap on some of my watches...

if 3 weeks is anything to go by...then hopefully mine arrives sometime next week...


----------



## christopherpd (12 mo ago)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some time has passed since anyone talked about cheapestnatostraps so i thought it'd be ok to ask again
> 
> ...


I love their straps and prices, but have small wrists so can't answer your question about length. I have found the quality, price, and support to be great though.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

_cough*Ahermm*cough_

So....where are the pictures of the woman who runs this outfit?


----------

